# Sennheiser HD202 warranty claim



## sparx (Dec 3, 2011)

Recently the right speaker of my HD202 stopped working, its not even been one year and Sennheiser provides 2years warranty. So I mailed Primeabgb from where I got it, requesting RMA, but no reply, then I mailed Sennheiser India Service Centre for the same and even they are reluctant to reply. 

What should be my next step now?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

Warning letter to all the places.

BTW Sennheiser is slow at responding. Replies can take a week at times.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 4, 2011)

I had the same problem but the left speaker had stopped working.. so I took it to the local shop from where I bought it. He replaced it with a new one in a week's time.


----------



## sparx (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm i  but i din't buy it from a local shop, it was bought from primeabgb online, and both the manufacturer and seller has not responded to my mail till now. Will wait till next week.


----------

